# It's been a while!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Since I have received anything in the mail. Well look what showed up on my doorstep! :mrgreen:

2 boxes of Monte Edmundos and a box of VR Famosos


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice, the VR Famosos is my favorite cc of all times!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

On both counts.... MmmmNnnnnnmmmmm!!! Love them both. :dr:dr:dr :hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Tubesaddict (May 13, 2010)

<-- Jealous 

Nice addition.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks tasty big man.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd probably perish from cigar priapism if that showed up on my doorstep. How do you decide which one to smoke first?


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

just showed up huh........


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> I'd probably perish from cigar priapism if that showed up on my doorstep. How do you decide which one to smoke first?


Not yet Gary.



bigswol2 said:


> just showed up huh........


It's like magic Patrick! :mrgreen:


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

can I come over and hang out this weekend?? PLEASE????
Nice pickup!!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Very, very nice my friend. 

I've got to see about having some magic sent my way in the form of some VR's (as I haven't tried any yet but keep reading good things about them).


----------



## Ongathula (Jul 21, 2010)

I hear magic is a wonderful thing. Perhaps I shall induce magic here in the NW.

Those are wonderful looking smokes!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Man where do you guys get your cuban cigars??!! IM SOOOO jealous 

Very nice mail day there for ya!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Allllll- Right_____!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Nice work Sir!!!!!!! *:thumb::biggrin:

.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> Man where do you guys get your cuban cigars??!! IM SOOOO jealous
> 
> Very nice mail day there for ya!


Get them from Hogwarts school of Wizardry

It's Magic


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

Those are looking tasty...Haven't tried the Edmundo yet but I just might have to pick some up haha


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Those poor little cigars must've lost their way in a storm and somehow got blown into this country. Lucky for them they landed on a friendly doorstep. I'm sure you'll take good care of them in their new home!


----------

